# Look who Algernon sent me! Meet Charlie!



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

This is Charlie. I named him after another character in Flowers For Algernon. He was left in a box with an anonymous note outside my workplace just hours after Algernon's death. . He is so lovey and kissy. I'm guessing he's around 6 weeks old now.


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

They left a rat in a box? I've seen cats and dogs left that way but a rat sure is new to me...

Anyway that baby is so tiny and precious!

Congrats on your new ratty I hope you two get along really well!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwwwhawhaw! What a doll!


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Ohh, so Cute!!!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awww what a sweetie


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The reason our precious rats die so young is to make room in their cages and in our hearts for a new best friend. And so Algernon made room for Charlie... His legacy continues.

He's so cute and I love the photo.

Just one minor cautionary note... light ruby and pink eyed rats shouldn't spend too much time in direct sunlight, it can damage their eyesight over time, especially starting out so young. That's not to say they can't be good shoulder rats, they just might need a little more care when it's sunny out.

But mostly congrats on your new best furry friend!


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I know, Rat Daddy. He just spends time in the shade, and it was overcast today. Charlie is definitely a true shoulder rat. He spends all day with me and free roams the house. He is already potty trained and comes to his name. Im so excited.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

This post actually made me tear up. I read your goodbye post for Algernon and to hear that only a few hours after his passing this little guy practically fell into your lap is absolute fate. Charlie was meant to be there for you and you for him. I am so, so happy for you RatGirl.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

PEW true shoulder rats are rare even among true shoulder rats that are rare, but there was one represented here a couple of years ago, so it's definitely doable. You really are very lucky, maybe he was a gift from Algernon.

It's always a pleasure to welcome a new TSR to the fraternity.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Charlie may look like a PEW because my camera is stupid, but he is a Siamese and he looks just like Algernon did when I got him. Thanks for welcoming him into the Rat Forum family!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I know all about digital cameras... they color correct on the fly and for some reason they get rats wrong more than they get their colors right. I was pretty good with film photography and helped a professional fashion photographer do a location shoot a couple of years ago with a super high end digital camera... Don't get me wrong, it took some awesome photos, but everything had to be color corrected in photoshop after the shoot. It's not just your camera.








Max was walnut brown, not a black hair on her body. The camera color corrected the skin tone in the fluorescent light and this is what a brown rat turned into. With a film camera, the photo would have come out greenish, but Max would have been more or less brown.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to Rat Forum Charlie!


----------

